# Tattoo



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I just had a new tattoo done the other day, thought it would be nice to have Darcy permanently attached....took 6 hours and hurt like ****, but was well worth it... ;D...now she follows me everywhere.. :-*


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

great looking tat! How it could not be if it's of a V?  Is that one of Harvey on the other side?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Yes that was Harvey done about 5 years age....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, that's some ink you got there!! Beautiful!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Amazing..... and in such detail.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes that is some amazing detail. The shading is spot on.

When I pulled it up almost thought you had the dog next to you!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Some seriously fab ink there. The subject matter of course is amazingly easy to compliment too.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Cooperman  it's all healed up now and looking good..


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

Fantastic artwork, looks fabulous!!!


----------

